# Text in Formen "pressen"



## derTim (22. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Tut mir leid, dass mein 1. Post direkt ein Frage sein muss, aber ich komme irgendwie nicht weiter.

Ich möchte einer längeren Namensliste eine Form geben. Dabei soll der Text nicht verzerrt werden.
Ein Beispiel: Von weitem betrachtet soll man eine Flasche sehen, deren Form nur von dem Text selbst gehalten wird. Je mehr Text man benutzt, desto feiner müsste ja die Kontur der Form werden.

Ich hoffe, dass ich das einigermaßen verständlich machen konnte.
Ist so etwas mit Photoshop (6) möglich?

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe! 

Tim


----------



## Comander_Keen (23. Januar 2004)

Abend,

ich muss zugeben das ich dein Problem nich wirklich verstanden habe, versuche dir aber trotzdem einen Tip zu geben. Da die Verzerrungsmöglichkeiten von Texten sehr beschränkt sind kannst du das ganze auch mal mit "frei transformieren" versuchen. Dazu einfach "Rechtsklick" auf die Textebene -> "Ebene rastern" und dann einfach den Text mit einer Auswahl erfassen und frei transformieren. Dabei wirst du sicherlich nicht beim ersten Versuch dein Wunschtext erstellen können, aber dir sind erst mal mehr Möglichkeiten gegeben.

-keen!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. Januar 2004)

Er meinte sicher sowas in der Art:


----------



## Comander_Keen (23. Januar 2004)

Aber damit ist es zum Beispiel sehr schwer möglich eine Flaschenform zu realisieren. Leider sind die Textmodifikatoren doch sehr eingeschränkt.

-keen!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. Januar 2004)

Also mit viel Arbeit könntest Du die Flasche mit Pfaden nachzeichnen und dann die Schrift an den Pfaden ausrichten, aber das ist erstens sehr umständlich und meines Wissens nur in der neuen Version von PS Creative Suite enthalten.


----------



## derTim (23. Januar 2004)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten!

Ich denke mir das etwa so:

              o  o  o
              o  o  o
              o  o  o
            o  o  o  o 
          o  o  o  o  o
          o  o  o  o  o
          o  o  o  o  o
          o  o  o  o  o
          o  o  o  o  o

Wobei ich statt einem "o" die jeweiligen Namen dann habe.
Man müsste quasi eine Form vorgeben können, an der nachher der Text orientiert wird, ohne dass sich dieser verzerrt.

"Die Schrift an den Pfaden ausrichten" hört sich schon mal gut an, denke ich. Schade, dass das so kompliziert ist.

Mit "Frei transformieren" klappt das leider nicht, weil dann ja der Text selbst verzerrt wird.


----------



## Comander_Keen (23. Januar 2004)

Wenn die eigentlich Form der Buchstaben nicht verändert werden soll, ist es doch nur deinem Fingerspitzengefühl und deiner Gedult überlassen ein solches Ergebnis zu erzielen. Mit einem konkreten Beispiel könnten wir dir sicherlich besser helfen.

-keen!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. Januar 2004)

Hi,

Ich hab Dir mal auf die Schnelle was gebastelt, meintest Du so etwas. Sorry, dass ichs nicht hochladen konnte, aber mein Webspace funkltioniert grad nicht.

mfG ALF

//EDIT: ging doch


----------



## derTim (23. Januar 2004)

Okey, konkreteres Beispiel:

Die Flasche ist ja noch eine ziemlich einfache Form.

Ich brauche aber (für ein Abi-T-Shirt) die Form eines Cowboy-Huts.
Und es sind etwa 80 Namen, die diesen Hut darstellen sollen.
Sicher könnte man mit viel Arbeit jeden Namen an die richtige Stelle bringen. Allerdings bezweifle ich, dass das nachher wirklich gut aussieht. 

Wäre also praktisch, wenn das Programm das übernehmen könnte, so dass man nachher auch den Sinn der ganzen Aktion erkennen kann und es nicht so unprofessionell wirkt.


----------



## derTim (23. Januar 2004)

Ja, so meinte ich das.

Vielleicht sollten die Namen dann nicht abgeschnitten sein. Aber vom Prinzip ist es das!  
*jubel* Jemand hat mich verstanden.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. Januar 2004)

Hi,

Google Dir einen Hut, lade diesen in PS und erstelle eine Auswahlkante mit dem Pfadwerkzeug. Diese Fläche füllst Du dann mit der jeweiligen Farbe und auf eine neue Ebene packst Du die Schrift. Mit ein wenig Fingerspitzengefühl schreibst Du dann die Namen da rein und machst halt, wenn es erforderlich ist, einen Zeilenumbruch. Ist etwas Fummelarbeit, aber auf die schnelle fällt mir auch nix besseres ein. Ich habe in meinem Beispiel die Textebene gerastert und bin mit dem Radiergummi drübergegangen, was aber in Deinem Fall eher schlecht wäre.

Hoffe, trotzdem ein wenig geholfen zu haben
mfG ALF


----------



## derTim (23. Januar 2004)

Alles klar, vielen Dank.
Jetzt hab ich wenigstens mal einen Ansatz.

Sollte ich irgendwann mal damit fertig werden   , zeig ich euch das Ergebnis...


----------



## derTim (23. Januar 2004)

Ich habe noch eine Möglichkeit gefunden, und zwar mit der Testversion von Illustrator 10.
Das Programm hat nämlich genau die Funktion, die ich suche  .

Das Ergenis sieht dann etwa so aus:


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. Januar 2004)

Hm, naja, muss man schon mehrmals hinschauen, um einen Hut zu erkennen. Aber fein, dass Du jetzt eine passende Möglichkeit gefunden hast.

mfG ALF


----------



## derTim (23. Januar 2004)

Wird ja noch einiges mehr an Text eingearbeitet.
Und ich kann noch verschiedene Textfarben einsetzen, damit man den Hut besser erkennt.

Ich denke, das wird ganz gut.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------

